# Round Chosera stones



## fujiyama (Feb 27, 2017)

I stumbled upon these round Naniwa Chosera whetstones today. Pretty massive at 220mm diameter. What I think some of you may find intriguing is it's availability in 320 grit. 


[video]https://youtu.be/V_psHMbYIQQ[/video]










​
Anyone use one before?


----------



## berko (Feb 27, 2017)

i do have the 3k, but havent used it that much yet. the 3k chosera in general is one of my favorite stones. i guess i just have too many other stones and the big size somehow makes it even more hassle to handle it, like getting it out of the last corner of my box and drying it takes alot of space as well...


----------



## Nemo (Feb 27, 2017)

What's the benefit of a round stone?


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nemo said:


> What's the benefit of a round stone?


If you can engineer it into a low-speed grinding wheel... *plenty!* Where can I get one?
But as @berko said, not the most practical shape for general handling & storage.


----------



## khashy (Feb 27, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> If you can engineer it into a low-speed grinding wheel... *plenty!* Where can I get one?
> But as @berko said, not the most practical shape for general handling & storage.



I think knivesandtools sells these:

https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/ct/naniwa-round-sharpening-stones.htm


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 27, 2017)

khashy said:


> I think knivesandtools sells these:
> 
> https://www.knivesandtools.co.uk/en/ct/naniwa-round-sharpening-stones.htm


Thanks! Not cheap but just sent them an email to see if delivery to Oz is possible. 
Does anyone know of a suitable motor / grinder these could be attached to? They are 220mm in diameter.


----------



## khashy (Feb 27, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Thanks! Not cheap but just sent them an email to see if delivery to Oz is possible.
> Does anyone know of a suitable motor / grinder these could be attached to? They are 220mm in diameter.



I'm UK based, I'd be happy to take delvery here and post it to you in Oz if they don't ship there and you need the stones.

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the offer khashy! Let's see how the query goes first. If they do ship to Oz, shipping is very reasonable... once you remove the VAT, it's almost the same as the listed price.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2017)

I believe these stones are used to sharpen sobakiri primarily but also for long knives.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been watching these a while back as well. I can see one major advantage... since you can simply turn the stone it should be far easier to consume them evenly, resulting in less flattening and waste. The huge surface is probably nice as well, though I'm not sure how much more of it you can actually use (with handles / bolsters getting in the way).


----------



## fujiyama (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice stones Berko! I love the 3000 as well.

That's the same website I was looking at, Marek. Did you end up placing an order?

That makes a lot of sense Dave! Thanks for the photos. These would be very useful on knives 300mm+.


----------



## Marek07 (Feb 28, 2017)

fujiyama said:


> That's the same website I was looking at, Marek. Did you end up placing an order?


They answered my email but no go for Oz. They only ship to EU & the US. Perhaps Canada - guess you need to ask. I'm going to investigate trying to use it as a wheel before ordering. I'll be in Europe soon so I could pick it up then if I go ahead.


----------



## Ruso (Feb 28, 2017)

Axes are often sharpened using round stones, but usually these are smaller in size.


----------



## mhpr262 (Mar 1, 2017)

You can put those stones on an old vinyl record player and sharpen your knives the lazy way.


----------



## AGC8 (Feb 9, 2020)

fujiyama said:


> I stumbled upon these round Naniwa Chosera whetstones today. Pretty massive at 220mm diameter. What I think some of you may find intriguing is it's availability in 320 grit.
> 
> 
> [video]
> ...



I was just looking for then. Where's did you get my get them? Send to be a better shape than the typical rectangular brick


----------



## mpier (Feb 16, 2020)

Always thought these would work on a pottery wheel


----------



## bkultra (Feb 16, 2020)

@mpier welcome to the forum


----------



## AGC8 (Feb 17, 2020)

mpier said:


> Always thought these would work on a pottery wheel


If you happen to have a pottery wheel.. Heh.. Find a way to secure the stone...


----------



## rocketman (Feb 18, 2020)

Does anyone have a place in the US to get these wheels?? I don't mind buying UK, but the postage and 
customs hassle would be good to avoid..
Thanks
Bill


----------



## AGC8 (Feb 18, 2020)

rocketman said:


> Does anyone have a place in the US to get these wheels?? I don't mind buying UK, but the postage and
> customs hassle would be good to avoid..
> Thanks
> Bill


Have you tried looking in Amazon? I found 2 Chosers grit stones on the CDN site... Not much selection... But they are around..


----------



## rocketman (Feb 19, 2020)

Amazon is a good suggestion, but no go with the round stones.


----------

